# Nissan Versa Highest Rated Sub-Compact Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Despite less-than-glowing reviews, Nissan's Versa sub-compact continues to dominate its segment. In December, Nissan moved 9,939 Versas, nearly double that of its nearest competitor, while giving the Versa an incredible 24.2 percent market share dominance in a segment that is populated by 13 models.

Thanks to the addition of the new Versa sedan, sales for the sub-compact hit a record in 2011 with 99,730 units moved in 2011.

The Versa's main competitors in the sub-compact segment include the Chevy Sonic, Hyundai Accent, Honda Fit, Toyota Yaris, Ford Fiesta and Fiat 500. Compared to the Versa's impressive 9,939 December sales figure, Chevy sold 5,743 Sonics, Hyundai sold 5,316 Accents, Honda came in with 5,138 Fits, Toyota's Yaris sold 4,514 units, while Ford moved 3,673 Fiestas. Coming in last for Nissan's comparison was Fiat's 500 with 2,325 vehicles.

Along with a 30-mpg city rating and 38-mpg highway number, perhaps the biggest reason for the Versa's success is the lowest MSRP in the market, starting at just $10,990.

More: *Nissan Versa Highest Rated Sub-Compact Car* on Autoguide.com


----------

